# Fritzbox 7490 trotz Gigabit Einstellung nur 100 MBit



## Lui (18. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
 ich habe folgendes Problem:

Schematisch sieht es so bei mir aus:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alle Geräte sind in der Lage mit Gigabit zu arbeiten und die Kabel auch. Es hat auch schon mal funktioniert.
Da ich von meinem Anbieter eine neue Box (Pos. Router) als Ersatzgerät erhalten habe, dachte ich mir ich bau sie kurz ein und gut ist.

Die andere (IP-Client) dient als AP. 

Bisher ignorierte die als Router eingesetzte Box die eingaben die LAN Ports im Powermode zu betreiben. Auf einmal aber funktionierte aber die Seite zu meinem PC auf Port 3 mit Gigabit Leistung.

Port 3 hingegen wehrt sich vehement. Neustart, stromlos etc alles schon getestet.

Die einzige Erklärung für mich wäre noch das der Internetzugang wie hier beschrieben: 



Spoiler



FRITZ!Box fur Betrieb mit anderem Router einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland



das Problem ist. Allerdings sind auch Testgeräte am AP mit Gigabit angeschlossen.

Sonst könnte ich noch testen ob es vll am Port liegt.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Oktober 2016)

Kabel samt Stecker und die Gegenports kannst du mechanisch ausschliessen? Ich hatte nämlich auch mal so einen Lappi, wo ein Pin leicht verbogen war und als Folge gabs immer nur 100MBit, wenn der Stecker nur einen Millimeter rausgerückt war.


----------



## Lui (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich müsste dann gleich mal auf den Dachboden krabbeln und mal nachschauen. Nur wenn es nicht daran liegt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Oktober 2016)

Sicher, dass alle Leitungen GBit fähig sind? Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, handelt es sich bei den Verbindungen zwischen Router und den Switches doch um Verlegekabel um verschiedene Stockwerke zu verbinden. In der Mehrzahl der Fälle mit solchen Problemen war entweder eine der Buchsen falsch belegt (und damit effektiv nur 100MBit über 4 Adern möglich) oder aber die Schirmung war nicht fachgerecht angelegt, sodass das Netzwerk auf 100MBit zurückfiel (bei Leitungslängen >20m).


----------



## DukeNukem2020 (19. Oktober 2016)

Die Fritzbox betreiben standardmäßig ihre Anschlüsse nur mit 100 MBit statt Gigabit.

Welche Einstellung hast du unter Heimnetz -> Netzwerkeinstellungen bei "LAN Einstellungen"? Da müssen alle Ports auf "Power Mode" stehen, nicht auf "Green Mode".


----------



## Lui (19. Oktober 2016)

> Welche Einstellung hast du unter Heimnetz -> Netzwerkeinstellungen bei "LAN Einstellungen"? Da müssen alle Ports auf "Power Mode" stehen, nicht auf "Green Mode".



Das ist mir klar und natürlich auch so eingestellt. Steht oben auch so beschrieben.


----------



## norse (19. Oktober 2016)

Oder die Aushandlung will einfach nicht - hatte schon öfter, dass manche Switche / Endgeräte zusammen warum auch immer kein GBit wollen! Manuell in der Netzwerkkarte mal umstellen oder ja...


----------

